# Turtle is in the Hospital



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Trishaanne. Turtle went to the hospital last night with severe stomach pain. She is being admitted for the weekend. Not sure yet what is wrong. They have ruled out Appendix but she's going in for more testing.

Sending well wishes to you Turtle for a speedy diagnosis and recovery. We are going to miss you this weekend at Ms. Wicked's.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hope she is ok, best wishes on a speedy recovery! Gallstones maybe? Those can cause abdominal pain.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I suspect gallstone as well - got a couple myself I've been slacking about making an appointment to remove. And when those puppies act up it's like being slammed right smack in the middle just below the sternum with a hot steel rod which pierces through to your back. I've had severe pain last for hours and minor annoying pains for over 24. I watch my fatty intake more these days which has reduced the number of attacks.

I wish her all the best luck, my sympathies, as well as empathy go out to her.

Man all these folk in the hospital - I'm not feeling safe being a haunter  

-TM


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hope all is well, sending my best wishes on a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Turtle you are in my prayers.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Trishanne.. I'm so sorry Mel and I hope that whatever it is, it's nothing serious. We'll be thinking of you and sending wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh NO! Good vibes heading your way Mel!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

This is terrible news! She's one of the first people I chatted with here and she was really nice.

I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dangit Turtle!!!! Quit slacking...there props to be made!!!!

Ok...what I mean is best wishes...you are in my thoughts this weekend...get better!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Best wishes Turtle get better soon


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Get better real soon, Turtle! Sending good stuff your way.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope all is going well!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Turtle.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hang in there Turtle...


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Feel better Turtle, Maybe I'll see you at the August MnT...Get Well!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Turtle, that's one way to keep my book, but what a way to go! 

We all are going to miss ya at the gathering but your health is much more important!

Get well soon, you sexy gal you!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Didn't I tell you to lay off the fish tacos? But seriously kid, hope it is not serious and you are back at it soon...
Pops


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw T, I'm so sorry for you. Like everyone else has said, you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Best wishes to ya Mel, sure hope your feeling better soon. By the way while your in the hospital keep an eye out for prop materials.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news Turtle... hope you get well soon!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW , i was just talkin to her last night-------Dam T i hope all is well


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Get well soon Turtle!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Speedy recovery, Turtle!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

No! Not Turtle! Please be OK!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hurry up and Get well ..
I will be thinking of ya .


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Turtle, we hope you get well soon! We are thinking about you.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Melissa, I hope everything is ok. Get well real soon..please.
From what I hear you have less than 99 days to get your stuff done...lol.
On a serious note,, I hope ur ok and sending some good goulish thoughts ur way.

I would say speedy recover please, but you are a turtle!....Please make this the fastest turtle around!

Get well!

-Johnny


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

T...I told you not to eat the wax ring...and you did IT anyway...didnt you

Geez T I hope you feel real better real fast


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi T, My Best Wishes Go Out to you. 
as I recover to from being in the hospital last week so I know How you feel. I just heard about you being in.. But Know you are Loved by all get well soon.

Mel, I had My Gall Bladder out a Year ago so I also Know what you are going through get well soon Hugs to You Blinky


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Darn it Turttle quite slacking and get back to work you have a whole new display to build.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

DIBS!! on any xray pics that might be taken...get well soon Turtle


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Best wishes and hoping you feel better soon


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey get well soon Turtle. I hope you have a speedy recovery... Halloween is only 99 days from now!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Turtle get well soon "Hugs"


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay so my husband brought up his laptop so that i could get on here and get my "crack" as he calls this place my addiction. Thank you all so much for your well wishes and i love the get well cards That was cool. So they admit me yesterday for "tests" which means we have no idea whats causing the problem, but we want to charge your insurance for a bunch of expensive crap LOL. As of right now it ISNT, gall stones, kidney stones bowl obstructions or orvary/uterine problems. So basically it could be have been anything. At this point i just want out of here, I havent eaten since 10pm on Wednesday night and Im starving. Dont they know fat people need to eat and then the nurse the 2lb nurse comes in all chipper and says "oh good news, the dr. called and said to put you on clear liquids" I wanted to punch her. LOL. YEah me i get to have broth. Im expecting to be out of here today since the pains are mostly gone and they dont know what the problem is. I had plans this weekend and this screwed it up so im kinda cranky  poor hubby. I really do again appreciate all the well wishes and good thoughts. I just wish they could have found some reason why i felt this way and what caused all that pain. No one should be awakened from a dead sleep to feel like someone is stabbing them in the stomach. Okay then on a positive note, im doing my best to pilfer any and all medical supplies i see without them charging it to my acount


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lol, The number one reason for anything a Doctor can't figure out is "you have a virus of some sort" I am surprised that you didn't hear that. I am glad that you might be going home today! That is great news. Just think, As soon as you get out of there you can get something yummy to eat. I hate hospital food. I am glad to hear that you are doing well!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Well T, I'm I glad you are feeling better, But I too wished they had found what cause the problem this part worries me.

I'm so sorry you missed going to Ms Wicked House But you take care Love ya Blinks


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad you are doing better. Keep us posted.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad you're feeling better T!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

That's good news Melissa, thanks for letting us know. We have all been waiting for news.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

This sounds alot like what happened to my brother... he was doubled over with abdominal pain and it turned out to be his Pancreas. 

Hope you they let you loose soon, and feel better!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

no news is good news they say.. T


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad you hear you are o.k. 
You have a lot of prop-time to make-up for now.:devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the good news of your release. Take it easy for a couple of days, no three alarm chili, or pizza with hot peppers. Glad to see your making good use of the time there by collecting momentos (prop material). And yes you did have that large steamer trunk when you were admitted. Hope your feeling better Mel.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad they were able to rule that stuff out...now to spring you out!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It was gas! LOL!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope you fell better and they figure out what it was. Take care.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey T -glad your doing better


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yaaaay! Turtle! Turtle! Turtle!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy news, Turtle! Hospitals make me sick, get outta there!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Excellent now get home and start building props!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope you feel better soon.By the way, you are supposed to spit out those chicken bones.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope all is going well! Hang in there!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

My heart SANK when I read this!!! Melissa, you get better!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tooo....sick...to...travel.....<gasp>:frownkin:
tooo...sick...to...make.props....<hack>:crykin:

not..sick...enough...to ....stay...off...haunt...forum.:rolleyekin:

come on Turtle!!! get your butt outta da hospital and get better!!!!:crykin:


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

You told them you ate the wax bowl ring didn't you? You didn't did you !!! You bad girl..you should have told them. Wax doesnt digest and those brown ones are full of petroluem products. ( dont get any ideas about lighting farts )

GOOD NEWS T !!!!!! Hope you get out today

So...did they give you a staw to "eat" with?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

So what's going on? Mellisa, you back home? You OK?
Let us know, I can't afford any more worry lines!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

wow i sooo missed this thread! T i hope your doing better and i hope the jello isnt too bad lol... I'll be thinking of you... *hugz* love ya chick


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to read that your doing better Turtle!! 
What will you do with all those rubber gloves you got ??? hehe


----------

